# Signs you are becoming a grumpy old man



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

So I was looking over the Home Depot black Friday flyer and became angry, literally angry ... here is why. 

This Samsung fridge is on sale for $5,000, but it is not the price that got me. The fridge has a large tablet built into the right side door for some reason and cameras inside the fridge. Yes cameras, every time you close the door they take a picture which can be accessed using your mobile phone.
So now you don't have to remember why you went to the grocery store, you can look at your phone.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You can post the innerds of your fridge on social media!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

And the fridge can be used in DDOS attacks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's aimed at the same crowd who want to go green right?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Just one more step in making the world "fool proof".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dumb (in my opinion) products abound. Life is too short so I don't let them live rent-free in my head, but I am disappointed that such resources aren't put to other uses. Just because something can be done doesn't mean it needs or has to be done, except when it comes to caring for each other. 

That's a lot of coin for a fridge. I like the cold water and ice dispenser on ours, but those are major luxuries for the likes of us, and not without their own issues. The more gadgets one has, the more one spends on keeping those gadgets operating.

To each their own, but just when I think a simpler life will become the norm, something like a fridge that's smarter than me is marketed.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

They are putting too much into everyday appliances. I get pissed off with all the buzzers that keep going off in the kitchen. If the fridge is open too long, it buzzes. Every 60 seconds the microwave buzzes when the cooking is done and the door hasn't been opened. It's nerve wracking and puts pressure on you to satisfy the demands of the appliance. And to think you paying for these unsettling nuisances.

I wish there was an easy way to disconnect useless buzzers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Damned kids looking at a black friday flier. Take the $5000 and buy a $450 fridge then go fill it up with food. You wanna see what's in the fridge, open the damned door. You wanna see what the weather is like, look out the window. Get some magnets and cover the fridge with art from the grand kids and leave it there for years. Cold water and ice maker. Damn that's lazy. When a pipe bursts it makes a hell of a mess inside and outside the fridge.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Remember when people used to take photocopies of their ass...haha...shes cold in there!

I always said that the only thing keeping me from being a grumpy old man was the 'old'....but its catching up

Ps...i voted not bothered for the simple fact that...whatever store sells these, i wont be in it...cuz i wont be able to afford anything in it


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> Remember when people used to take photocopies of their ass...haha...shes cold in there!
> 
> I always said that the only thing keeping me from being a grumpy old man was the 'old'....but its catching up
> 
> Ps...i voted not bothered for the simple fact that...whatever store sells these, i wont be in it...cuz i wont be able to afford anything in it


I got the old down and sometimes the grumpy. Didn't vote. Now put the ice cream back in the fridge and get out of the kitchen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hollywood doesn't listen to us anymore!
Why can't I get Roman Corman to make movies for the drive-in again?
Kanye is too rap!
Glen "Elmer Fudd" Campbell was a hell of a guitar player!
This fridge is too fancy!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Whaddya mean "_becoming_"??

John
*THE*grumpyoldman


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am a grumpy young man. The world has gone sideways. Its hard to hit on women at the gym because they have headphones on and their face is buried in their cell phones. At least they don't notice me staring at their ass!

Also, what's with people and ear buds? The choices people make for listening to music are ridiculous nowadays. Am I the only one with big over ear headphones and Kenwood towers to listen to music? Bass is part of the audible sound spectrum.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The last barrier of privacy has been torn down, soon well have cameras in the stomach!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Hollywood doesn't listen to us anymore!
> Why can't I get Roman Corman to make movies for the drive-in again?
> Kanye is too rap!
> Glen "Elmer Fudd" Campbell was a hell of a guitar player!
> This fridge is too fancy!


You're clearly grumpy about people being grumpy so you fit right in.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> You're clearly grumpy about people being grumpy so you fit right in.


I'm on my way for sure, you guys have just achieved a higher level at your age.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Arthritis in the knees. Sleep apnea, and Insomnia predating the apnea. The "I don't give a rat's ass" and pleasant apathy comes and goes. But generally, I am not that grumpy, unless watching the news about the increasing amount of chronic and acute assholism occurring in world which generates the majority of my WTF!?!?! moments. So I generally scan headlines briefly and just read/watch local stuff. So I have a way of avoiding grumpy most of the time, but there is no avoiding the old.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Why can't they invent a toilet paper roll that changes itself ??? Much more beneficial to society in my eye!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Krelf said:


> They are putting too much into everyday appliances. I get pissed off with all the buzzers that keep going off in the kitchen. If the fridge is open too long, it buzzes. Every 60 seconds the microwave buzzes when the cooking is done and the door hasn't been opened. It's nerve wracking and puts pressure on you to satisfy the demands of the appliance. And to think you paying for these unsettling nuisances.
> 
> I wish there was an easy way to disconnect useless buzzers.


There's a super easy way to get those sounds to stop


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

amagras said:


> The last barrier of privacy has been torn down, soon well have cameras in the stomach!


some of us have already had them up their ass, the stomach is only a little more cable


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

dcole said:


> I am a grumpy young man. The world has gone sideways. Its hard to hit on women at the gym because they have headphones on and their face is buried in their cell phones. At least they don't notice me staring at their ass!
> 
> Also, what's with people and ear buds? The choices people make for listening to music are ridiculous nowadays. Am I the only one with big over ear headphones and Kenwood towers to listen to music? Bass is part of the audible sound spectrum.


Youtube is making a killing from me today...but...case in point with your comment AND this thread...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Great, something else to go wrong. Ever decreasing life spans on consumer products so companies can make more money.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Krelf said:


> ... and puts pressure on you to satisfy the demands of the appliance...


and thus the rise of the machines begins MJF$#


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> some of us have already had them up their ass, the stomach is only a little more cable


Ya beat me to it! I'm getting both in a couple months. I just hope they get the order correct!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Krelf said:


> They are putting too much into everyday appliances. I get pissed off with all the buzzers that keep going off in the kitchen. If the fridge is open too long, it buzzes. Every 60 seconds the microwave buzzes when the cooking is done and the door hasn't been opened. It's nerve wracking and puts pressure on you to satisfy the demands of the appliance. And to think you paying for these unsettling nuisances.
> 
> I wish there was an easy way to disconnect useless buzzers.


I have both those buzzers and appreciate them. When either of them goes off, it is for a reason. So many xmas dinners with something forgotten in the microwave. LOL

I'm grumpy when I'm around people who can't fit in to their surroundings or seem to want to be that special snow flake. And there's a lot of them. I jammed with a guy last night that had no sense of tone or fitting in. Ridiculous amounts of reverb - he sounded like he was in the bottom of a well, and really, has any guitarist recorded with that much reverb since 1965? But at least he was crazy loud and icepicky so we couldn't miss the copious quantities of reverb (I suggested he turn down - twice - to no avail). And he loved to play majors over our minors like it sounded good! Again, I suggested if he didn't know the song, perhaps being the loudest guy in the room wasn't a great strategy. Wasn't my jam or I would have reigned him in. I hate to criticize other people's tone but when it's that bad, and he stands out so much because of it, you'd think he'd look around, try to have some awareness. Nope, blindly oblivious to how much sonic damage he was doing to every song we played. There just really is nothing like Back in Black with a clean, reverb drenched tone. The jam finished probably 1.5 hours before it usually would. If he's there next time, I'm going to pack my gear up and leave because .........

..........*I am a grumpy old man!*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was a grumpy young person. I have been working on my patience for a few decades now and I think I am now just outside of grumpy most of the time.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stuff my dad used to say now makes sense.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Krelf said:


> They are putting too much into everyday appliances. I get pissed off with all the buzzers that keep going off in the kitchen. If the fridge is open too long, it buzzes. Every 60 seconds the microwave buzzes when the cooking is done and the door hasn't been opened. It's nerve wracking and puts pressure on you to satisfy the demands of the appliance. And to think you paying for these unsettling nuisances.
> 
> I wish there was an easy way to disconnect useless buzzers.


The one on our dryer is the worst. It buzzes 12 times loudly to tell you it's done.
Who cares? Dry clothes aren't exactly an emergency. They can sit there all day....and in our house, usually do.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lol. Great thread. I really prefer old grumpiness to youthful angst. 

Example: When my neighbour tries to quiet her dogs they just ignore her. All i have to do is stick my head out the door and -- ears drop, tails drop, and they are back through the doggy door ASAP.

Plus all the glory of my final years as a tradesman. Any younger worker can attest to the power a senior wields with a full roster of profane language and sarcastic jibes.

A million anecdotes. I will spare you...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> Ya beat me to it! I'm getting both in a couple months. I just hope they get the order correct!


And put the right camera in the right end.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Stuff my dad used to say now makes sense.


It's amazing how smart our Dad's get as we get older.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually there was a fridge-of-the-future at the Museum of Science and Technology (currently under renovations for asbestos). Its most noteworthy feature was that the doors (there was more than one) were see-through. No internet-of-things nonsense; just a front you could look through so that you didn't have to yell at anyone to close the fridge door while they were standing there wondering if we had any more this or that. That's green, convenient, improves family relationships, and uncomplicated.

As I'm fond of saying, for me the difference between real technological advance and innovation, and the ephemeral, is that useful technology makes a guy my age declare "Finally! I've been waiting for this sort of thing.", while ephemeral technology makes a 20 year-old mutter "Kewl!". There is nothing about a tablet-equipped fridge that make me think "Finally". It solves few problems, and may even create some. Perfect illustration of the adage that just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD.

Final note: the company trying to sell you this fridge is the same one trying to sell you phones.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> It's amazing how smart our Dad's get as we get older.


I don't know that he was necessarily smart....I just may be in a similar state of mind, and I'm not sure that validates either of us.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

And I don't have a cell phone yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Stuff my dad used to say now makes sense.





Steadfastly said:


> It's amazing how smart our Dad's get as we get older.


At times like this, I wish that I had listened to my dad.
What did he used to say?
I don't know .. I never listened.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks pretty sweet.........


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

You know your old and grumpy, when someone asks a stupid question and the only reply you make is a loud fart.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not my thing--but I have more important things to be concerned about.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Distortion said:


> And I don't have a cell phone yet.


I hear ya.......and get off my lawn


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. Great thread. I really prefer old grumpiness to youthful angst.
> 
> Example: When my neighbour tries to quiet her dogs they just ignore her. All i have to do is stick my head out the door and -- ears drop, tails drop, and they are back through the doggy door ASAP.
> 
> ...


Old grumpiness often contains pearls of wisdom, and is far more entertaining.
So many great characters in comedy based on this personality type and actors who've played them....Lewis Black, House, jack Nicholson, Walter Matthau, ted danson etc...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Actually there was a fridge-of-the-future at the Museum of Science and Technology (currently under renovations for asbestos). Its most noteworthy feature was that the doors (there was more than one) were see-through. No internet-of-things nonsense; just a front you could look through so that you didn't have to yell at anyone to close the fridge door while they were standing there wondering if we had any more this or that. That's green, convenient, improves family relationships, and uncomplicated.
> 
> As I'm fond of saying, for me the difference between real technological advance and innovation, and the ephemeral, is that useful technology makes a guy my age declare "Finally! I've been waiting for this sort of thing.", while ephemeral technology makes a 20 year-old mutter "Kewl!". There is nothing about a tablet-equipped fridge that make me think "Finally". It solves few problems, and may even create some. Perfect illustration of the adage that just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD.
> 
> Final note: the company trying to sell you this fridge is the same one trying to sell you phones.


A lot of true innovation doesn't show itself immediately. I read that when the laser was first invented there were no real practical uses for it. I suppose it's initial use was more of the " kewl" variety in proving that they could do it. It's up to future generations to find uses, some great, some not so much. I'm not equating the invention of the laser to the "smart fridge" but who knows what other things may come of trying things like that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sigh. Where's Marshall McLuhan when you _really_ need him.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Sigh. Where's Marshall McLuhan when you _really_ need him.


Looking for E.M. Forster and wondering if we really shape the tools.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> I hear ya.......and get off my lawn


 Had to cancel my CCA membership because I could not phone them when I broke dowm. If I did get to a phone they wanted a phone number for the driver to call me back. How we got this far with out all this BS I will never know.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> Had to cancel my CCA membership because I could not phone them when I broke dowm. If I did get to a phone they wanted a phone number for the driver to call me back. How we got this far with out all this BS I will never know.


Isn't that CAA?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Isn't that CAA?


CCA:
Canadian Cowboys Association | Canadian Cowboys Association
When you really need a ride, I guess.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> CCA:
> Canadian Cowboys Association | Canadian Cowboys Association
> When you really need a ride, I guess.


Thanks for updating me. I didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Thanks for updating me. I didn't know such a think existed.


What? The CCA? Or gay cowboys? LOL


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is obviously gender specific! Sexism. Lol What about "grumpy old woman"?

Be fair! Lmao


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

Lola said:


> This thread is obviously gender specific! Sexism. Lol What about "grumpy old woman"?
> 
> Be fair! Lmao


Touche Lola! lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2016)

Diablo said:


> So many great characters in comedy based on this personality type and actors who've played them..


Abe Vigoda.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> This thread is obviously gender specific! Sexism. Lol What about "grumpy old woman"?
> 
> Be fair! Lmao


You've met my wife? She ain't no Ann Margret.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

You know what else pisses me off? Businesses that put contact forms /email addresses on their website, but never respond to them....This seems most common with trades, garages etc.
If your preferred method of communication is phone, fine. Say that. Don't put anything else that is little more than a black hole and time wasted for potential customers, b/c chances are if I don't hear back from you, youre dead to me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> You've met my wife? She ain't no Ann Margret.


who is Ann Margret?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Aka Anne Margrock on the Flintstones. Sweetest voice a cartoon ever had


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> who is Ann Margret?


Among men of a certain age, likely to elicit a low gutteral purr. I imagine most folks know her as either the teenage girl at the center of _Bye Bye Birdie_, or Jack Nicholson's "ballbuster" girlfriend in the film _Carnal Knowledge_, Elvis' girlfriend in _Viva Las Vegas_, or the love interest at the center of the film..._Grumpy Old Men_.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Aye? What's that Sonny? Aye???


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Among men of a certain age, likely to elicit a low gutteral purr. I imagine most folks know her as either the teenage girl at the center of _Bye Bye Birdie_, or Jack Nicholson's "ballbuster" girlfriend in the film _Carnal Knowledge_, Elvis' girlfriend in _Viva Las Vegas_, or the love interest at the center of the film..._Grumpy Old Men_.


Lest we forget,


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Aka Anne Margrock on the Flintstones. Sweetest voice a cartoon ever had


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

She was a bombshell from the 60's 70's? Did she play Cat Woman?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> She was a bombshell from the 60's 70's? Did she play Cat Woman?


Not that I recall. And from the 60's, the 70's, the 80's and on. A bombshell for all times.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Among men of a certain age, likely to elicit a low gutteral purr. I imagine most folks know her as either the teenage girl at the center of _Bye Bye Birdie_, or Jack Nicholson's "ballbuster" girlfriend in the film _Carnal Knowledge_, Elvis' girlfriend in _Viva Las Vegas_, or the love interest at the center of the film..._Grumpy Old Men_.


I thought Lola was having a little go at Electraglide and his belief that nothing of merit happened after 1970. %h(*&


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I thought Lola was having a little go at Electraglide and his belief that nothing of merit happened after 1970. %h(*&


Nah, no go at him! There is another female movie star, singer? named Betty Grable now is she like Ann Margrock? Her name was also mentioned on the Flintstones! 

I do know who Raquel Welsh was! That's the only one! I guess I haven't expanded my horizons at the age of 52. 

If it doesn't rock, isn't loud and proud then it really doesn't exist in my world!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You spend a lot of time on computer forums typing and arguing with people you will never meet.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Distortion said:


> You spend a lot of time on computer forums typing and arguing with people you will never meet.


Me?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

. 


Lola said:


> Nah, no go at him! There is another female movie star, singer? named Betty Grable now is she like Ann Margrock? Her name was also mentioned on the Flintstones!
> 
> I do know who Raquel Welsh was! That's the only one! I guess I haven't expanded my horizons at the age of 52.
> 
> If it doesn't rock, isn't loud and proud then it really doesn't exist in my world!


Yes, but I'm pretty sure you didn't go through a teenage boy phase (well, not in the way I mean anyways). Some of these names and images are burned into our retinas and subconscious from when we were 9 or 10. I guess you had Sean Connery? We had lots of variety to fantasi .....er, I mean, think about.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

tommys mother in the movie was ann ann margret and beans never looked so good...j


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> You know what else pisses me off? Businesses that put contact forms /email addresses on their website, but never respond to them....This seems most common with trades, garages etc.
> If your preferred method of communication is phone, fine. Say that. Don't put anything else that is little more than a black hole and time wasted for potential customers, b/c chances are if I don't hear back from you, youre dead to me.


And a variation on that is places where the phone customers are more important than the ones standing in front of their face. Like parts counters etc. Do they think it's more rude to ask someone on the phone to 'please hold' than it is to ignore someone looking right at them? 
Or fast food joints that have no one to take your order because they're all tied up with drive through customers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is about as 60s as you can get


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I thought Lola was having a little go at Electraglide and his belief that nothing of merit happened after 1970. %h(*&


You could be right.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Nah, no go at him! There is another female movie star, singer? named Betty Grable now is she like Ann Margrock? Her name was also mentioned on the Flintstones!
> 
> I do know who Raquel Welsh was! That's the only one! I guess I haven't expanded my horizons at the age of 52.
> 
> If it doesn't rock, isn't loud and proud then it really doesn't exist in my world!


Betty Gravel. And of course there's Bo Derock.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Me?


Can't be me. I'm only on this forum.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> You know what else pisses me off? Businesses that put contact forms /email addresses on their website, but never respond to them....This seems most common with trades, garages etc.
> If your preferred method of communication is phone, fine. Say that. Don't put anything else that is little more than a black hole and time wasted for potential customers, b/c chances are if I don't hear back from you, youre dead to me.


Tell me about it ... freaking hate this. I work in a loud environment so phone calls at work can be difficult and at home I have 3 young kids ... probably just as loud lol. So I always use these forms when possible, contacted a landscaper and a fireplace store for quotes this summer and neither responded to my quote request ... and these were not small quotes, my uneducated guess would be between 3 and 5K per job.

Just for fun here is a clip from one of my favorite movies, What about bob.
"GET OUT OF THE CAR!"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Nah, no go at him! There is another female movie star, singer? named Betty Grable now is she like Ann Margrock? Her name was also mentioned on the Flintstones!
> 
> I do know who Raquel Welsh was! That's the only one! I guess I haven't expanded my horizons at the age of 52.
> 
> If it doesn't rock, isn't loud and proud then it really doesn't exist in my world!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate noisy fax machines like the big fax/copier rig that's near my office. It makes a shit tone of squelching and chiming and hissing noises when it connects to send a fax. It's sending a god damn fax not launching the fucking space shuttle; I would like to take a 12 gauge to that son of a bitch fax machine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> This is about as 60s as you can get











True but so is this young lady. I hope Lola knows who this is.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was thinking in terms of bombshell,... but this will also do. for the 60s. definitely


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I was thinking in terms of bombshell,... but this will also do. for the 60s. definitely


They both will do it. Nicely.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This thread reminds me of neat things like dust and Bengay.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> True but so is this young lady. I hope Lola knows who this is.


That is Janis Joplin! Do I win a prize? Lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


>





adcandour said:


> This thread reminds me of neat things like dust and Bengay.


... and I suddenly want to go out for a breakfast of tasteless pancakes. When you ask for maple syrup they give you salt and pepper then ship you off to fight in the war.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> ... and I suddenly want to go out for a breakfast of tasteless pancakes. When you ask for maple syrup they give you salt and pepper then ship you off to fight in the war.


Your point? Like the man said, anything after 1970 has no merit. At least Lola has merit. So does Betty Grable.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Your point?


My point is,., no thanks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Like the man said, anything after 1970 has no merit. At least Lola has merit. So does Betty Grable.


Maybe standards were different back then...,


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Maybe standards were different back then...,


Some times "the golden years" are over-rated...or "you just had to be there"...which is another way of saying they weren't objectively great, its just relevant to my personal experience.
I remember my uncle and much older cousin reminiscing about how much better NHL hockey used to be. Honestly, these guys would have a tough time keeping up with most beer leagues these days.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Maybe standards were different back then...,


Knowledge grows and standards are based on what we know so I'm tempted to say standards haven't changed - I think we as a species have always had high standards and a desire to always do bigger, better, faster, etc. - but the knowledge that standards are based on expands at an ever increasing rate.

There was a time the 6 second, 300 mph 1/4 mile was considered unachievable but now these previous milestones are regularly eclipsed.

On the other hand, will we ever see a play maker or goal scorer like Wayne Gretzky or a hockey team like the late 80's Oilers? We could argue the game is different now but that might just mean current standard's are too low


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

One sign of being a grumpy old man is being obsessed with questions like:

Why are shoelaces so expensive when they are a just piece of cord?

Why are band aids so hard to open when you cut your finger?

Why are envelopes made to seal themselves before you get a chance to use them?

How do retirement homes and funeral parlors get my address for their junk mail?

Why do service people and store clerks smile at me in a patronizing manner and speak loud and slow like I'm a half deaf ESL imbecile?


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Some times "the golden years" are over-rated...or "you just had to be there"...which is another way of saying they weren't objectively great, its just relevant to my personal experience.
> I remember my uncle and much older cousin reminiscing about how much better NHL hockey used to be. Honestly, these guys would have a tough time keeping up with most beer leagues these days.


It was great to see LaFleur, Robinson, Cournoyer, Gainey, Robinson, Lever, Mahavolich, LaPointe, Dryden and Savard at their best. End-to-end hockey with very little embellishment or broken sticks. The officials let them play freely without calling a rash of trivial penalties. I watched the complete game and enjoyed every minute of it.

I now know why my interest in the game waned over the years. The league has moved backwards and exciting games such as this are killed by the modern culture of professional hockey with useless penalties and over used whistles forever delaying the game. Gary Bettman should be chained to a chair and made to watch this game for 24 hours straight so he can see what a great sport hockey once was.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am amazed by the skills of todays players and teams. Also amazed by how little I still enjoy the game. Playing skills aside, it used to be way more fun to watch. 

Now I have to have a bet going to even watch.

While I am being "grouchy and old", why can't these new announcers call it play-by-play and move-by-move the way Foster Hewitt used to do it? They are too busy trying to look knowlegeable while the game goes on in the background.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Maybe standards were different back then...,


They were.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> It's sending a god damn fax not launching the fucking space shuttle; I would like to take a 12 gauge to that son of a bitch fax machine.



But if it was a space shuttle, you know how we fix?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Every generation shits on the newer generation. I do it. We all to it.

This is gold for some people:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

weird double post


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Your point? Like the man said, anything after 1970 has no merit. At least Lola has merit. So does Betty Grable.



Thank you so much Electraglide for that amazing compliment. That was very nice of you!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Krelf said:


> One sign of being a grumpy old man is being obsessed with questions like:
> 
> Why are shoelaces so expensive when they are a just piece of cord?
> 
> ...


I almost lost my dinner. Little observations of life. lol

Very insightful! Thanks for making me laugh a whole bunch!


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Another thing about the style of hockey today - its a big man's sport and small agile players get squeezed out. Look at the players that were on the ice in that clip:

Bobby Lalonde 5'5
Andre Boudrias 5'8
Dennis Kearns 5'8
Paulin Bordeleau 5'9
Yvan Cournoyer 5'7 

Doug Jarvis was also with the Canadiens then, but didn't play that night. He's 5'9.

Yes there are still small players in the NHL, but proportionally a lot fewer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> weird double post


As we said in the 60's, Good Drugs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Thank you so much Electraglide for that amazing compliment. That was very nice of you!


Aw, Gee, Shucks Mam...._shuffles feet_.....t'aint nuthin. Got standards to uphold.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> As we said in the 60's, Good Drugs.


As we say in 2016, good drugs! Lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> As we say in 2016, good drugs! Lol


Just different ones.....mostly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> I am amazed by the skills of todays players and teams. Also amazed by how little I still enjoy the game. Playing skills aside, it used to be way more fun to watch.
> 
> Now I have to have a bet going to even watch.
> 
> While I am being "grouchy and old", why can't these new announcers call it play-by-play and move-by-move the way Foster Hewitt used to do it? They are too busy trying to look knowlegeable while the game goes on in the background.


I dunno maybe you were just younger then? I used to enjoy watching baseball when I was in my 20's. now I cant stand it. its bores me. It doesn't mean the game was better then. I doubt it was.
I liked a lot of things when I was younger that I don't care for now. that doesn't mean the problem is with those things, we just aren't a match anymore.

Every time I hear an old broadcast I cringe at the nasal sounding broadcasters voices. although I admit, some of the ones these days work too hard on the chatty "colour commentary"...and not enough of just calling the game. and I abhor homers who cant call the game with objectivity eg. Joe Bowen...pretty much the worst of all of the above.

old hockey is painful for me to watch because the goaltending was TERRIBLE!
Their ineptness made the "greats" look great. they may as well have been drunken soccer goalies. not a single goalie / oaf in the NHL pre-1980 would survive industrial old timers league play today. they were slow, inefficient and stupid. Goaltending prior to Patrick Roy was SHITTTTTT! There, I said it and I stand by it.

That's why nothing the NHL does today will change the game-goalies are just too damn smart compared to the sitting/flopping ducks they used to be. Players cant figure them out, regardless of how small you make their equipment. Its obvious in shootouts, how dumbfounded even the leagues best scorers are, at how to get past a goalie one-on-one.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Every time I hear an old broadcast I cringe at the nasal sounding broadcasters voices. although I admit, some of the ones these days work too hard on the chatty "colour commentary"...and not enough of just calling the game. and I abhor homers who cant call the game with objectivity eg. Joe Bowen...pretty much the worst of all of the above.


It gets irritating when the goalie is being peppered with shots and the announcer is so busy talking about irrelevant stats and the fact that the guy who got injured attended Quinnipiac University and his sister is a ballet dancer. Its actually laziness, as he can sprout off all these irrelevant facts while his mind is in neutral opposed to working hard and using his brain to call the game. This is the style of game calling that is used in baseball because of the slow pace. It has no place in a fast moving game such as hockey.

Goaltending is a science. The earlier goalies were pioneers and over the years new practices and studies refined the sport. In fact they themselves were part of its evolution. Hockey was a different sport years ago, and it will continue to change as years pass. Fans tended to enjoy higher scoring games a generation ago, and I also prefer them to the frequent 1-0 or 2-1 games that are common today.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good points Diablo. As I said myself the level of play is truly amazing.

Steve Vai's playing is way more technical than Jimi Hendrix. Hendrix would be the first to say so. 

Just saw Vai last month. 

Would I have skipped it, if Jimi came back same night? 

Probably my age, as you say. Vai probably woulda cancelled too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Krelf said:


> It gets irritating when the goalie is being peppered with shots and the announcer is so busy talking about irrelevant stats and the fact that the guy who got injured attended Quinnipiac University and his sister is a ballet dancer. Its actually laziness, as he can sprout off all these irrelevant facts while his mind is in neutral opposed to working hard and using his brain to call the game.
> 
> Goaltending is a science. The earlier goalies were pioneers and over the years new practices and studies refined the sport. In fact they themselves were part of its evolution. Hockey was a different sport years ago, and it will continue to change as years pass. Fans tended to enjoy higher scoring games a generation ago, and I also prefer them to the frequent 1-0 or 2-1 games that are common today.


good points...
3 questions, and they are legit questions, because they puzzle me:
why doesn't low scoring bother soccer fans? they go crazy over a 1-nil game. lol
why haven't ppl latched onto lacrosse which is essentially high scoring hockey in running shoes?
and is it the scoring you enjoyed or the _scoring chances_?

id argue that a 8-2 game is boring, even if your team is on the winning end...lots of red lights and horns going off, but not much of a contest. Uncontested greatness is boring.

because athleticism has gone up so much, its laughable to me that the goalie centric changes they continue to propose will make any difference...taking a 1" off the width of the equipment is meaningless when youre talking about goalies who now prob average a lean, muscled highly athletic 6'3" when in the golden years, probably averaged a skinny-doughy 5'9".
sidebar: its also why I hate basketball. a 6'10" guy, of which there are like a hundred in the NBA, barely needs to stretch to touch the basket. who cares? raise the nets!

they shrunk goalie gloves somewhat, and then surprise, surprise, found goalies could move their hands faster so no change in scoring. my ukrainian grandmother could have told them that.
IMO its coaching that's the problem. coaches don't coach to win....they coach to NOT lose. its a big difference. They killed the wide open game that led to true scoring chances. along with stupid rules like the trapezoid, for example. If you want scoring /scoring chances to go up, with todays athletes, you need to either make the ice bigger, or simply remove lines ie no offsides, which would spread out the players, create more risk/reward. todays players with todays systems simply cover too much ice to play by the old rules.
offsides are the equivalent to the NFL putting in some rule that prevented quarterbacks from throwing long bombs/hail marys, turning every play into a running game, and wondering why ppl are bored watching a trample-fest. let the goalies play outside the trapezoid...the good ones will create scoring opportunities for their own team, the bad ones will create scoring opportunities for the other team 

See, I told you all im a grumpy old man


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He holds it, HOLDS IT, HOLDS IT!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

So we agree? Wide open games are more fun?

Also as has been inferred:

A friend of mine was quite a player in his day (minor league). His comment:

"When I played you were either big or fast. Now they are all big AND fast."

That was 20 years ago.

Grouchy and old: " they just don't make cartoons like that anymore."


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Diablo said:


> and is it the scoring you enjoyed or the _scoring chances_?


Both actually! But you must realize that 6-4 games were not rare at the time, and because there was more scoring, fewer games ended in ties, which I had no problem accepting. It's because of lower scoring, that overtime and shootouts become part of the game, because the NHL knew that with lower scoring games, more ties would occur.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only things that matter when you are old and grumpy is that you are unlikely to be here and be royally pissed off when the aliens land.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> The only things that matter when you are old and grumpy is that you are unlikely to be here and be royally pissed off when the aliens land.


Yea, it would be good to make a clean early exit before they arrive. Those aliens would probably be royally pissed with the last generation for f-ing the whole planet up before settling down in a hammock, checking out and daydreaming about flat bottomed black and white expired pancake models.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> *So we agree? Wide open games are more fun?*
> 
> Also as has been inferred:
> 
> ...


100% agree. and a faster wide open game is even better 

and yes they are even bigger and faster now, and will continue to be. 20 yrs from now, millenials will be complaining about how much better hockey was in the 2000's to whatever it will look like then.  circle of life


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> He holds it, HOLDS IT, HOLDS IT!


Anything to do with the Simpsons and their disrespectful humour makes me grumpy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Anything to do with the Simpsons and their disrespectful humour makes me grumpy.


They just called it like they saw it,,. truthfully.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Yea, it would be good to make a clean early exit before they arrive. Those aliens would probably be royally pissed with the last generation for f-ing the whole planet up before settling down in a hammock, checking out and daydreaming about flat bottomed black and white expired pancake models.


Sounds pretty good to me. Settling back in a hammock on w warm beach somewhere, flat bottomed young models humming away making me happy, Harley ready to burn some more gas and not giving a damn about what the aliens are doing elsewhere. 
Better than day dreaming about this but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

When I was a little kid, my older sisters had broken the handle off the fridge before I was completely aware of my surroundings. From that point on until I was a teenager (and we got a new fridge) I was amazed and intrigued whenever I saw a fridge with a handle on the door. 

This is a true story.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Grumpy old man? You know what makes me grumpy? Life experience. The longer you live the more experience you gain. You become more and more aware of all the idiots in this world. They're everywhere. All around tou. People passing you on the hiway are idiots. People driving slower than you anywhere are idiots. Cyclists who think they own the roads are idiots. People who go to malls are all morons, wasting their money on crap. Walking around like zombies with stupid cell phones. Their faces buried in them. Who needs a damn cell cell phone? Waste of time and money. I remember when I was a kid. We had light bright and etch-a-sketch. Not all these stupid video games. Waste of a life. I had a paper route when I was 10. Pumped gas after school at 13. I walked 5 miles each way to and from school . I shared the bathwater with my 5 brothers. My idiot neighbor gives his kid a ride to and from highschool and it's 4 blocks away. 

How am I doing so far? lots more grumpy to come.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I tend to agree but their probably looking at us and thinking that were idiots. They really are idiots. But they probably think we really are idiots. And so on and so on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Seriously I know that most of this thread is in jest but maybe not!

Why would you waste so much precious energy on being grumpy? It takes half
as much energy to be happy!

When my hubby gets into one of these old man grumpy moods I ignore him!

Screw the negative vibes! I am always so happy and grateful! I am rarely in a grumpy mood! I refuse to deal with those who are!

Because you get older some people turn into assholes! They're just bitter eccentric old turds. Whine, fart, bitch and complain but not on my dime!

Some hold you virtually hostage as they discuss every little detail of their health issues! I have more important things to do with my time like play guitar! Honestly I am compassionate to a certain extent but I am not going to waste my time while Herb tells me about his hemorrhoids for a 5th time!

Just shut up and quit wasting time!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Take it easy Lola. You're getting... uh, well... grumpy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was up at 7 and couldn't sleep anymore. It's now 11:11 and I have had a kickstart to my day already. I have entertained the troops with a mini concert, volume being quite loud. I played Immigrant song, Honky Tonk woman, Judas Priest for a hour before I start chores(day off and I am subjected to the shit that didn't get done during the week. Nevermind though, put on some music and I am set! etc. This is such a good start and no one in the house complained it was too loud. It was shaking the windows a bit but they didn't complain lol

Yup, this is a good day. Happiness is the ball in your court! You decide what mood or not you want to be in.

And that my friends is reality!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

As a wise man once said (and still does, I believe):

We are what we choose to be. Be good. And happy.




Lola said:


> S
> 
> Because you get older some people turn into assholes! They're just bitter eccentric old turds. Whine, *fart,* bitch and complain but not on my dime!
> 
> ...


Hey, some things are in our control, but some things just can't be helped. And I wouldn't sit through any of those hemorrhoid discussions. No thanks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so happy, awesome family, food in my belly, bills paid, roof over my head, fairly decent job with benefits, being in a band and 3 fucking awesome guitars, pedal board and amp. Life is excellent. Who could want more? Seriously. All the basics are covered beautifully!

Just shut up and don't whine cuz I ain't listening! lol I don't allow bullshit to burst my happiness bubble! Have a fucking awesome day cuz I already am!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Girls got rhythym! We sure as hell do! lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What do grumpy old women do? (well,... women,... sort of)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Seriously I know that most of this thread is in jest but maybe not!
> 
> Why would you waste so much precious energy on being grumpy? It takes half
> as much energy to be happy!
> ...


Happy grateful people make me grumpy. As Frank Zappa is singing right now, "Kiss my aura, Dora.".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Happy grateful people make me grumpy. As Frank Zappa is singing right now, "Kiss my aura, Dora.".


Your problem, not mine! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> As Frank Zappa is singing right now, "Kiss my aura, Dora.


Got your forty dollar bill at the ready? lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Got your forty dollar bill at the ready? lol.


Damned straight. So's my thumb.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Now just to wait for Dinah Moe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

and her sister.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

and remember,.... Don't Mess with the Zombie Woof!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2016)

pfft!
that was 300 years ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who is Dinah moe? I can't follow what is being said in this conversation! Don't feel well! This just sucks


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

That's the Zombie troof.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lola: they are quoting the song Dinah Moe Hum one of Frank Zappa's many songs with juvenile lyrics.

Although often deliberately asinine, Frank's lyrics really began to cater to the lowest common denominator with Overnite Sensation, becoming the victim of the crass commercialism that he eschewed on his early albums. His addiction to groupie sex didn't help the content.

Always great music though. Gotta love him.

"You want some mora Flora?
And how 'bout you Fauna, ya wanna"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Now I understand! Thanks Cap'n


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, like don't eat that snow where the huskies go?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Back to Grumpy old men! Lol

Mr. Wilson on the Dennis the menace show! Mrs. Wilson was adorable though!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lola: they are quoting the song Dinah Moe Hum one of Frank Zappa's many songs with juvenile lyrics.
> 
> Although often deliberately asinine, Frank's lyrics really began to cater to the lowest common denominator with Overnite Sensation, becoming the victim of the crass commercialism that he eschewed on his early albums. His addiction to groupie sex didn't help the content.
> 
> ...


So no Blink 182 song with the quote "It's a Mexican pirate"?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mexican radio comes to mind!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I removed a line from my earlier post that could have been taken personally by other posters.

Sorry about the sloppiness. Better watch those late night ramblings...

No offence meant. Love you all. Peace. Etc.

Funny Lola. "Yellow snow" was the exact line I was thinking of. Brilliant lyrics! LOL.

Weird. Now i wanna listen to Uncle Meat. Seriously.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband absolutely loves Frank Zappa. I have listened to his songs all my life. I find his songs to be quirky, funny and quite weird but so am I. Perfect fit! lol

I don't consider myself to be that cookie cutter June Cleaver mom. And I am sure many of you don't either!


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Lola said:


> I don't consider myself to be that cookie cutter June Cleaver mom. And I am sure many of you don't either!


Hey Lola, leave my heart throb Barbara Billingsley out of this. When I started watching the show I though that_ she_ was the beaver!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Hey Lola, leave my heart throb Barbara Billingsley out of this. When I started watching the show I though that_ she_ was the beaver!


When you started to watch the show she was as hot as Donna Reed but not as hot as Yvonne Lime. And all the ladies back then wore pearl necklaces.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> I removed a line from my earlier post that could have been taken personally by other posters.
> 
> Sorry about the sloppiness. Better watch those late night ramblings...
> 
> ...


No more patting yourself on the back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

Krelf said:


> Hey Lola, leave my heart throb Barbara Billingsley out of this. When I started watching the show I though that_ she_ was the beaver!





Electraglide said:


> When you started to watch the show she was as hot as Donna Reed but not as hot as Yvonne Lime. And all the ladies back then wore pearl necklaces.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Damned straight but they always wanted to nibble your throat, first. 








and then there are Goth daughters too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Elvira. I love her sense of humor. She's one hot mama!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> No more patting yourself on the back.


Yeah, quoting my own "wisdom" is pretty lame.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I made my fridge a 'super smart' fridge and I didn't need to go to Home Depot and blow five grand. I still can't figure out how to look inside of it though...


----------

